# Bolting my Jet 1642 down to basement concrete floor



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

Alright, I currrently have a Jet 1642 and am pretty comfortable with where it is so I'm ready to bolt it down to reduce wobble when turning larger diameter pieces. I also need to raise it about 4-5 inches off the ground to where it's comfortable for me, and have several questions regarding these processes, and what I've heard / read about. I would appreciate any suggestions either coming from common sense, or personal experience. Thank you.

1.) Build up height using wood vs. steel. (would wood help with vibration? would the wobble cause damage to wood making my lathe off balance and out of lever?) Put metal plate between lathe and wood beam???
2.) Make footprint of lathe larger. (if 20" deep, make platform or strips 30-36" like it were on rails)
3.) Ballast (add weight to lathe as it is what stops vibration) Is that statement true?
4.) Fasteners (wedge anchors are supreme, but impossible to remove once installed) Any other recommendations?
5.) Do I put some sort of rubber pad down to help vibrations?

I would love any insight you all could provide. I will be sure to post a picture once I get this conquered.

-Craig


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Might have a look here; hope it helps.

http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=turning&file=articles_133.shtml


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Only thing I can tell you for sure is that if you drill your holes for your wedge anchors an inch or so deeper than the length of the anchor, all you have to do is cut 'em off, drive them down, and patch over if you ever move your lathe.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll only ask whether you have in-floor tubing. Otherwise, seems that you are only trying to secure a machine and I'll opine that it doesn't take much (1/4 Zipcon screws will be enough). Whatever you do, make sure you have the ability to shim/adjust the legs. I've never encountered a flat basement floor.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

To your numbered questions.:
1) I'd use a hardwood block on top of a rubber pad. About 6" square. 80 durometer, 1/4" thick rubber. Be sure to seal the wood block very well. The rubber will help avoid moisture absorption from the concrete.
2) Not necessary if anchored properly.
3) Ballast is your friend. It will reduce the vibration your anchor system has to deal with.
4) If you really want it fixed and not be worried about anchors vibrating loose, drill oversize holes, and epoxy anchor bolts into the holes. Done properly, these can exceed the strength of the concrete and are permanent. If you move the machine you have to saw them off flush and leave in place. Hilti makes a good product for this. 
5) See answer #1 above.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

JMHO, if modify Dominic's plans for trestle legs would remove the need to anchor your lathe to the floor. Do not know for sure but would bet modifications done without disassembling his lathe.

You could certainly glue, bolt, or use both to assemble dimensional lumber to give height you want.

Adding ballast also easy and would add to absorbing vibrations. I did not build a ballast box for my 1642. Simply 2" x 4"'s plywood and bricks laid on top of plywood.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

When we're mounting pumps/motors for industrial applications we epoxy studs into the concrete and use leveling nuts to level off the machine and match piping and/or shafting. Once level you build a little form and epoxy grout into place. You very well could do the same thing to accomplish what you're looking for. I'd look toward 1/2" or 5/8" studs if it was me.


----------

